
Diamond Road Signs - vba
https://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/diamondsigns/diam.html
======
heraclius
Wikipedia has a surprisingly (or should I be surprised?) extensive collection
of articles on road signs.⁰ It’s interesting to observe, e.g., that road signs
in Albania seem to be very similar to those in Italy, even though it is
unlikely that there were that many standardised road signs during the Italian
occupation.

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_sign](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_sign)

